# Hi from a limey!



## Canberra Man (Jun 17, 2008)

I joined a while ago but can't remember saying hello. So forgive me if I bore you with it again! In a way I started my service in 1944 when I left school and got a job as a naval messenger on the Grimsby naval base HMS Beaver. That lasted till September 1945. Then did a few years french polishing and repairing piano's. Came 1948 and national service loomed, two years in the Royal Artillery Ack Ack. Demobbed in 1950 and three months later was in the Royal Air Force. Trained as an electrical mechanic and ended up on 617 Squadron (dam busters) keeping Avro Lincolns flying. Then just as we got the EE Canberra, I went on a fitters course for my promotion. We took the Canberra's to Malaya, dropping thousand pounders on the terrs. After leaving the RAF, I worked for a firm producing oven ready duckling. I am now retired (I should think so at 78!!!) I now put time in at the local Aviation Museum and help my wife breeding miniature poodles. Phew! Done.
If youve heard it all before, my appologies!

Ken
PS. I did seven years as a Special Constable, so watch it!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2008)

G'day Ken welcome to the forum mate..


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2008)

Good to have you here, Ken


----------



## v2 (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Ken and greetings from Poland...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2008)

Hallo Ken,

I'm with V2.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

TO


----------



## seesul (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ken!
Greeting from the Czech Republic8) 
Which A/C museum do you work for?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad to have you here Ken


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Charles is no longer the oldest?


----------



## starling (Jun 18, 2008)

hello ken.starling.


----------



## seesul (Jun 18, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Charles is no longer the oldest?



Think Jhor9 (Jules Horowitz), the WW2 vet is the oldest...


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Ken. From your "Bio" it looks like you have some interesting tales to tell.


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 19, 2008)

Good to have to here ...From a nother poodle owner ..Great dogs ...


----------



## trackend (Jun 20, 2008)

hello Ken
Welcome to reprobates corner at least you didnt end up on the trawlers


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Greetings mate....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Ken:

If you stay active, you will garner the title of the oldest "active" member.
I am only 74..... but I am "active". Other names mention come and go,
but do not stay active.

Welcome to the forum.... [Relinquishing title]

Charles


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Ken I have only just joined , I need to have a look around!!!.... Pete!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome mate 8)


----------



## Heinz (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome mate.......


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Ken, Welcome have Fun.


----------

